# onkyo reciever keeps shutting off



## 123loomis

i have a onkyo ht-r667 reciever that keeps shutting off as soon as you turn it on my waranty is gone im pretty sure its in what onkyo calls protect mode is there anything i can do to fix tried a couple of resets still same problem called onkyo they said it needed to be serviced called the only only service center near me and was absolutly discusted.dont get me wrong i dont have a problem with people making money but when they told me on the phone that theres a flat rate of 150.00 and that dont even cover parts and labor that pretty much covers them telling you whats wrong with it thats just highway robbery. any ideas suggestions would hate just to trash it does anyone know of sombody that could fix it for a reasonable price......please help


----------



## Anthony

Unplug all your speakers from the back. If it still goes into protect mode when you try to turn it on, something is wrong inside and you need to send it in.

If the unit fires up fine with the speakers unplugged, then you have a short somewhere in your speaker wiring and the amp is (rightfully) protecting itself.

Good luck.


----------



## rosco968

If it works with the speakers removed, take a Volt Ohm meter and test resistance on each speaker wire pair to narrow down the culprit.


----------



## bambino

Anthony said:


> Unplug all your speakers from the back. If it still goes into protect mode when you try to turn it on, something is wrong inside and you need to send it in.
> 
> If the unit fires up fine with the speakers unplugged, then you have a short somewhere in your speaker wiring and the amp is (rightfully) protecting itself.
> 
> Good luck.


:T:T


----------



## salvasol

123loomis said:


> i have a onkyo ht-r667 reciever that keeps shutting off as soon as you turn it on ...


When did this happen??? Did you make any changes??? Was it working before???

I agree with Anthony, if the AVR works with the speakers disconnected, check all wires to see that they're not touching; maybe a staple or nail cut them and there making a short circuit :innocent:


----------



## 123loomis

everthing is unhooked still same problem


----------



## recruit

123loomis said:


> everthing is unhooked still same problem


Then it must be the AVR which has developed a fault and that will need to go in for repair, some sound advice from Anthony in the first Instance for fault finding :T

I hope you get it sorted quickly!


----------



## Anthony

Some units have a factory reset procedure that usually involves holding down a button for 15 seconds or holding the power while you plug it in. It wipes all the user settings, but puts everything back to the original state.

Not likely to fix it, but worth a shot in case this is an internal "software" glitch. Hopefully someone here knows it for Onkyo products and can help. It may even be in the regular user manual towards the back in the troubleshooting section.

Otherwise, back for repairs. Might be covered under warranty. Sometimes they get extended (due to a known fault) or the CS rep is nice and they honor it anyways. I had my Marantz fixed out of warranty several years ago. Cost me $280 total to replace two output stages (2 channels blew in the amp section). This was local, though, no shipping required.

Good luck.


----------



## bambino

The reset procedure should be in the manual, mine is but i've got a Denon. If not in there check the website for resetting. I really hope this will help but i have a good feeling it's an internal problem beyond a glitch. Good luck and let us know how you come out.:T


----------



## salvasol

Did you follow this procedure??? (Is in the manual page 92)

*Can't turn on the AV receiver*
• The amp protection circuit has been activated.
Remove the power cord from the wall outlet immediately.
Disconnect all speaker cables and input sources,
and leave the AV receiver with its power cord disconnected
for 1 hour. After that, reconnect the power cord
and set the volume to maximum. If the AV receiver
stays on, set the volume to minimum, disconnect the
power cord, and reconnect your speakers and input
sources. If the AV receiver turns off when you set the
volume to maximum, disconnect the power cord, and
contact your Onkyo dealer

I also found this to reset AVR...

http://www.justanswer.com/questions...ceiver-ht-r667-that-is-package-in-my-ht-s6100


----------



## Bass Hz

Hey I have had the same problem with my Onkyo receiver. I have the tx nr 609 and it cut on and shut off immediately. I tried all the diagnostics possible before having to take it in for service to my local authorized shop. I felt glad that mine is still within warranty until now... The receiver has been in for service since July 26 without a resolve. They have told me they have replaced 2 boards and a power supply but still duplicates the same problem. 

Im a bit upset now that it has been 5 months of not having the epicenter to my HT and there's no hope in sight since they won't just replace the whole unit. So im not sure how bad you want to keep your receiver, but unless I'm getting my leg pulled for a warranty repair, your better off moving on IMO. At the prices they want to charge you I would be selling my other equipment to pay for that repair in my situation.


----------

